# Chiluca - Discovery trail!! - Modem users beware!



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Oddly... I rode yesterday too.

We did what it would be one of my favorite rides of all. The Discovery.

Plan was to have Oscar "The Human GPS", Jorge "El Sacerdote", Blad and me. Oscar had troubles at home and couldn't get to the trailhead until almost 10:00.

As we had no news by 9:30, Blad and me decided to go up over hojas...

Here's part of the so feared Chiluca North Shore...










One day I'll try the "El Chico"... But I need a FF helmet first.










Lots o'climbing as usual in Chiluca... Not much altitude, but the rolling hills kill you over the long run.










Blad... our official "bike model"... Here he was crawling his arse up this hill... But he does it in style...










Nice view... Those peaks should have to be ridden someday...










Finally, we joined Oscar and Jorge at Las Albercas, then we hit the "classic trails" to go up Espiritu Santo.










Now... On the way to La Discovery!!










This little entry is the gate to one of the best trails in Chiluca...










Unfortunately, the rain and the motorcycles (which like to go UP this singletrack :incazzato have cut a deep rut right in the middle of the first 400m or so... That part is basically unrideable as there are not shoulders where to ride off the rut. So it's the rut or tip-toeing over the tyre-wide shoulders.

From there, it's all singletrack sweetness... Branches hitting your head, high-speed flowy trails. It caught me a few times having to bleed speed before a turn and it was not completely dry and some turns are tricky with little margin for mistake.

Moto-Blad...










Oscar in biz...










Jorge getting the job done...










This little beautiful realm, is there for you to enjoy before you pay the price for the fun you just had.










After you go over "La Plataforma" (heinous climb that I've only seen completed by a XC Top-Racer in two shots), you go over some more sweet singletrack with incredible views. This singletrack is more wide open as opposed to the Discovery, there's more room for mistake at some parts and then there's some rock strewn sections to try your abilities.




























More singletrack...










Creek crossings...










Jorge Showing his "Cuauhtemoc Blanco Signature" gloves, doing a Cuauhtemiña... Thanks God he was not wearing today his "Chivas" jersey... 










For all the Kiwi riders out there... You can come to Mexico, you won't miss anything from home!!! :thumbsup:










From there, there's a really nasty climb... Equal or worst to La Plataforma. It's less steep, but longer and really technical. No pics from there...

Then, you connect with Tierra Roja... guess which vertical direction?? Yeah, up... Again after around 35km of riding...

Obligatory and unnecessary Switchblade shot...










Incredible views yesterday... Weather was windy but P-E-R-F-E-C-T!!!!










Oscar getting the job done, this time uphill...










Oscar and Blad getting up to Colosio...










More unnecessary SB shot...



















From there, a fast and furious descent down to the trailhead. We went down there FAST, it's a highway-wide fireroad... But we were going fast out of exhaustion and just willing to be back.

That was sunday for me, guys... what about yours??


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

awesome report and Pics, Warp!

rainy freezing temps here yesterday...so no ride  just a couple hours at the gym in order not to stay home all day


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> awesome report and Pics, Warp!
> 
> rainy freezing temps here yesterday...so no ride  just a couple hours at the gym in order not to stay home all day


We're dry (actually more like mixed conditions due to a two-three days rains on the trails) and we can ride short sleeves...

The marvels of tropical winters...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> We're dry (actually more like mixed conditions due to a two-three days rains on the trails) and we can ride short sleeves...
> 
> The marvels of tropical winters...


that ain't tropical 

tropical is what I'll be in... in about 3 weeks


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> that ain't tropical
> 
> tropical is what I'll be in... in about 3 weeks


Well... we're inside the tropic of Cancer...  A couple kms up sea level, but tropical. 

But I get what you mean... I'll be hitting my wife's hometown for X-Mas, ... But that ain't "tropical" enough for me... I wanted to go to my hometown... That IS tropical enough for me. But no chance. Bummer.


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Yeah man! Nice shots!
Looks warmer than here that's for sure.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Secace said:


> Yeah man! Nice shots!
> Looks warmer than here that's for sure.


Thanks, bro!!

Well... Ironically, autumn-winter is the best riding season here in Mexico City... We just come off a long and hard rain season (June-October  ). By February is getting hot-hot and trails are pretty dusty.

Now it is just easy riding with cool temps and dry soil, but not much dust.


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Nice pics.
Arriba las chivas cabrones!!


----------



## kovi (Sep 11, 2005)

Nice report Warp! Thanks! Mexico is on my list again for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

I love some of the autumn shots of those meadows covered in leaves and those with sweeping views.
Although, I'll admit that the "Norte Shore" pix are scary. I know, we all do with what we've got, but those structures look about 30seconds away from la Cruz Roja, o verde...
The stuff up here in the North Shore is mostly constructed with cedar plus lotsa patience and care... you ought to come up and check it out.

Anyway, I went out for a ride this weekend up in the mountains, even though temperature was only about - 4° Celsius. Until today, the mountains had not seen as much snow as we should be getting by now. Regardless, I reached about 2,000ft elevation via singletrack that was barely visible due to the hard yet grippy 3 inch layer of snow I encountered.
I know this means nothing without pictures but I don't even bring a pack with me most times.... maybe next time...

Thx for the report... I hope to get some riding in Mexico during my visit...


----------



## paneristi (Jun 9, 2004)

crisillo said:


> that ain't tropical
> 
> tropical is what I'll be in... in about 3 weeks


where you heading?


----------



## paneristi (Jun 9, 2004)

Warp, great pics & story :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

paneristi said:


> where you heading?


Home.... Costa Rica 

we'll be taking a couple of friends from here too...so I'll be hitting a lot of tourist spots... and at least one week at the beach on our pacific coast.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

this is a pic from a sunset in the atlantic coast



one from the pacific (exact place where I am going )


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

*Kovi...* Thanks, man! You're riding a Small ML, right? I can get you a decent ride anytime you want to show up. 

*Armando...* Yeah, those NS stunts are in bad conditions now. To be honest, I haven't seen the guys who ride there during the rain season. So they need maintenance and guess what?? Some MX punks ride their dirt bikes on some of those stunts. Freaking arseholes...

Also, this is the lower part. There's a section up the hill with more elaborated stunts and such. Tacubaya and 545cu4ch have ridden those. They can tell you if those are in better condition or equal.

I hope you find someone to ride with and a bike. MTY has incredible pplaces to ride... Hopefully Enrique Vera would reply to your thread... I'll mail him for him to fill you up with the details. I lived (and rode) in MTY like 7 years ago now.

*Cris... * Effing showoff...  

*Paneristi...* Thanks, man!! Drag your arse out of the cold and into Mexico one day!
BTW... WE'RE EFFING CONSTRUCTORS AND DRIVERS CHAMPIONS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> *Cris... * Effing showoff...


sorry :blush:

:lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Drat! Warp! Why didn't you invite me? eh?= huh! duh!



j/k, I had a busy weekend. It's great you did up riding and had fun. See ya other day...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Drat! Warp! Why didn't you invite me? eh?= huh! duh!
> 
> 
> 
> j/k, I had a busy weekend. It's great you did up riding and had fun. See ya other day...


Thanks, Rzoz!!!

The crew was asking for you...

BTW... are things going better now? PM me if you don't feel like replying here...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Beautiful! Thanks for the pics, Warp.
Yeah, I was thinking the same thing about the N.S. stunts. Hey, just out of curiosity, how far is Chiluca from the capital? I`m wondering because you said that there isn`t much elevation but I always thought that you would have to go a long ways to get below about 2500 meters. Or maybe it`s above that and you consider it low altitude?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

hmm I want to go to las hojas again to see if I can hit something now haha
yeah, some NS look sketchy, but others are pretty well built..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Beautiful! Thanks for the pics, Warp.
> Yeah, I was thinking the same thing about the N.S. stunts. Hey, just out of curiosity, how far is Chiluca from the capital? I`m wondering because you said that there isn`t much elevation but I always thought that you would have to go a long ways to get below about 2500 meters. Or maybe it`s above that and you consider it low altitude?


Chiluca is not far from DF. Actually just above Atizapan and 16km from my place near Metro Rosario.

As for elevation... I meant you don't gain much elevation here. Trailhead is at 2400m which is pretty low compared to Ajusco (2600m) and you really don't go up 3100m if you hit the lower Chiluca (maybe less). But you can surely go above that, I just haven't gone there.

The terrain is up-down-up-down... which kills you over the long run and it's very tough on shocks, not as much on forks.


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice pictures, thanks for posting them.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey, looks like fun. That small fraction of "North Shore" needs a hand. I wonder if authority won't matter if someone does a bigger one, something serious and where we can say that we have a real "MTB Shore park" here, of course with the hand of many volunteers.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Hey, looks like fun. That small fraction of "North Shore" needs a hand. I wonder if authority won't matter if someone does a bigger one, something serious and where we can say that we have a real "MTB Shore park" here, of course with the hand of many volunteers.


Two problems...

The land has an owner. Just like SNT.
It needs some surveillance because the dirt bikes sometimes ride on them.

But yeah, if some people talk to the owner, I think it could be doable.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Well Gauss there are some serious $hit going on there, there are north shore stunts that you wouldn't imagine riding.... big scary $hit... enough seriousness for me


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Well Gauss there are some serious $hit going on there, there are north shore stunts that you wouldn't imagine riding.... big scary $hit... enough seriousness for me


Yeah, these two guys here chickened when they went and since then they are more into "DH" than "FR" :yesnod:

Just look at the big jump in the second pic... It's easily like a 10 footer. Some people is riding that crap. It's impressive.

edited... I was measuring in pinkbike feet...


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

BTW, how's going the freeride movement in Mexico? Is there any serious competitions of Slope Style or Dirt Jump? How about trails?

Actually I like to watch freeride, but I don't think I'd be really practicing it, at most some small hucks LOL


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Competitions in Mexico? Thats an oxymoron

Corruption reaches sport associations and commissions, and no company or brand wants to invest or sponsor anything in this sport... after what the competition organizers have done to them (sell sponsored products, cut back on stuff to keep the money etc)

It was done to Benotto, Gatorade, Powerbar, Redbull etc


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

There are some impressive gaps and stepdowns. Full suspension and cojones needed for some of those stunts.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Competitions in Mexico? Thats an oxymoron


Let's organize a Super D... No one is making them and it would attract a lot of people.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Where?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Where?


Chiluca, from the highest part.

El Chico and its singletrack should be cool.

Yeah, logistics is the problem. I see your point.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yep, also permissions, insurance etc... gets even more difficult..

Maybe with the help of Miguel Llano.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Yep, also permissions, insurance etc... gets even more difficult..
> 
> Maybe with the help of Miguel Llano.


casi atropellamos a miguel llano el otro dia en el downhillito :nono:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> casi atropellamos a miguel llano el otro dia en el downhillito :nono:


:lol: :lol:

You punks crack me up.....


----------

